# Relaxing music?



## Thoughtful (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone wanted to share some songs they listen to when they want to relax. Jazz, instrumentals, anything .


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Starbucks Music Collection - 10 cds

I play it at work in my office. Relaxing? Oh yeah.

Lounge Black martini
Lounge Cafe Roma
Lisa Mizkovski

I'll have to come back to this thread, far from finished.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pillowdiver - sleeping pills (2009)
Miaou - all around us (2008)
Daniel Land & The Modern Painters - love songs for the chemical generation (2009)
Lawrence English - a new colour for autumn (2009)
Transambient Communication - mauve (1996)
Water Fai - girls in the white dream (2008)
Marine Time Keepers - a perfect knowledge of dreams (2001)
Tacoma Radar - No One Waved Goodbye (2003)
Raised By Swans - no ghostless place (2010)
Project Skyward - strange synchronicities (2004)
Readymade - all the plans resting (2005)
The Fakes - i know you are smiling (2009)
Malory - not here, not now (2000)
Au Revoir Borealis - dark enough for stars (2008)

My current bedtime music.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Anything by:

Clint Mansell
or
Mum


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't really listen to music to _relax_ per se, but I listen to music when I'm falling asleep and it's usually just chill indie tunes like The Weepies, Joshua Radin, Death Cab, etc.

Also, for anyone wanting to relax, add this to your music :happy:

RainyMood.com


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Alexandre Desplat
Clint Mansell

Claire de Lune by Debussy


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

this is one of my fav


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin Guthrie


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

These are more relaxing compared to Krush's more intense energizing tracks.


----------



## Thoughtful (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, loving the tunes so far . Thanks for the recommendations guys, keep 'em coming :laughing:.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

"Who Does She Hope To Be?" -Sonny Sharrock






"Nightvision" -Daft Punk






"The Carpet Crawlers" -Genesis


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Edit: nvm try these instead:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm gonna list this by artist and song instead of link...

Camille Saint-Saens - The swan

Kathryn Williams - Birds

Dixie Chicks - Godspeed

CocoRosie - By your side

Sia - Lullaby

Will Young - Home
- Who am I?

Lisa Mitchel - Neopolitan Dreams

Angus and Julia Stone - Mango tree

The cardigans - Communication

Howie Day - Collide

Cat Power - Fool

Norah Jones - Carnival town

Ryan Adams - Sylvia Plath




 -Come pick me up
-When the stars go blue

Brights eyes - First day of my life

Bon Iver - Flume

Beirut - Postcards from Italy

Devendra Banhart - Owl eyes


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

So melancholic, nostalgic... Just amazing.


----------



## Map of your Head (Oct 18, 2009)

Dumping a few relaxing electronic tracks, nothing over the top ambient.

YouTube - Tycho - Dictaphone's Lament

YouTube - Air - Universal Traveler

YouTube - Royksopp - Dead To The World

YouTube - The Flashbulb - If Trees Could Speak

YouTube - Röyksopp - In Space

YouTube - susumu hirasawa- white hill maromi's theme

YouTube - The Shins - Red Rabbits


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

YouTube - Zevon ~ Mutineer Live on Jon Stewart


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It is now safe to say that I have a very different idea to what relaxing music is. There are songs in this thread that I've danced to. o_0
*unsubscribes*
:tongue:


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

These are super relaxing.





















If you get excited by these songs, the carebears must get your heart racing.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

More when I lay down and just want to feel chill.

Nick drake
The weepies
Langhorne slim
st. vincent


----------



## Unega Woya (May 13, 2010)

I listen to more New Age music, or Classical to relax. I love the Lord of the Rings soundtracks. I would suggest some Sarah Brightman, or Lorena Mckinnett(sp?)


----------



## TrueHeartMila (May 11, 2010)

I love _The Age of Innocence_ soundtrack...
To me, I think artists such as _Qntal_ and _Dead Can Dance_ can be very relaxing..

& of course..._Chopin_..


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

When I want to feel relaxed I listen to a mixture of Downtempo, Smooth Jazz, Easy Listening, Trip Hop or Classical. These are some of them.

Everything But the Girl
Sigur Ros
Josh Groban
Dave Koz
Andrea Bocheli 
Sarah Brightman
Coldplay
Imogen Heap


----------



## ArielG (May 13, 2010)

TrueHeartMila said:


> I love _The Age of Innocence_ soundtrack...
> To me, I think artists such as _Qntal_ and _Dead Can Dance_ can be very relaxing..
> 
> & of course..._Chopin_..


I am going to look up Qntal.

I like Dark Sanctuary. To me they are very soothing and relaxing. My mother says that they sound ghostly whereas my father says it sounds like music for someone who is ready to commit suicide. Lol. =)


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

Lord Xephere said:


> Downtempo, Smooth Jazz, Easy Listening, Trip Hop or Classical.


damn bro right out of my mind

this song is a full on mix of all those and helps set my mind at ease


----------



## TrueHeartMila (May 11, 2010)

ArielG said:


> I am going to look up Qntal.
> 
> I like Dark Sanctuary. To me they are very soothing and relaxing. My mother says that they sound ghostly whereas my father says it sounds like music for someone who is ready to commit suicide. Lol. =)


 
Aww I hope you enjoy Qntal! 

I have never heard of Dark Sanctuary! But I am listening to them right now, they have very lovely music! Thank you for introducing me to them )) I think their music is very soothing so far


----------



## ArielG (May 13, 2010)

Mila

I love the Qntal song Von Den Elben. The video for it on Youtube is amazing!

My favorite songs by Dark Sanctuary are Le Paradis Noir, Summoning Of The Muse and The Garden of Jane Delawney.

I am glad that you like it. =)


----------



## TrueHeartMila (May 11, 2010)

ArielG said:


> Mila
> 
> I love the Qntal song Von Den Elben. The video for it on Youtube is amazing!
> 
> ...


Awww that song is so lovely Ariel! & yes the video is amazing! I knew you would like it heheh! 
Some of my favorites are Vedes Amigo Illuminate, Ecce Gratum, Ad Mortem Festinamus, Fruhling, Palastinalied, Vos Attestor, Am Morgen Fruo, and Nihil.. ahh I love all their songs hehehe!

Dark Sancutary is soo lovely! I really liked Funeral Cry, Summoning Of The Muse, and L'instant Funebre.. I still have to listen to more... thanks again


----------



## ArielG (May 13, 2010)

Mila, I think it is apparent that you know what I would like. =)


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Ac3rino (Jun 7, 2010)

Lord Xephere said:


> Sigur Ros


Most definitely, especially their () album ​


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

To really relax I'll listen to Bossa Nova or some Latin Jazz


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

Jack Johnson is my chill/relaxing music, his newest album just got released actually.


----------



## Eyes Open (Jun 8, 2010)

Humilis Curator said:


> Jack Johnson is my chill/relaxing music, his newest album just got released actually.


I was surprised going through this thread that nobody posted Jack Johnson. Alas, the last post said everything I was going to say, haha. LOVE Jack Johnson!

Jason Mraz is sometimes a good bet. I live for the acoustic version of "Bright Eyes" by him.

edit: And BUBLE. Michael Buble. Lovelovelove.


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

i'd have to say Jack Johnson as well


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)

Einstürzende Neubauten - Total Eclipse of the Sun





Einstürzende Neubauten - The Garden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hex6IErt9do
Einstürzende Neubauten - Silence is Sexy

I really like this band :laughing:
a bit odd for most though.


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

Anything Joe Purdy is excellent.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sily said:


> Starbucks Music Collection - 10 cds
> 
> I play it at work in my office. Relaxing? Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


Here are some from my *chill* CD collection. Also, Ektoplazm is a nice site where groups offer their relaxing music free.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

YouTube - Now My Feet Won't Touch The Ground from Prospekt's March!!!


----------



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

Incubus-Aqueous Transmission. 
Most relaxing song I've ever heard!


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## SavMandu (Jun 12, 2010)

Started with REM's Radio Free Europe and ended with Radiohead's 2+2=5. How strange!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## toxigenegoober (Jan 23, 2010)

James Morrison, Ray Lamontagne, Jack Johnson. Stuff like that.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Paris, Tokyo - Lupe Fiasco​


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## SquareWave (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian Eno - Music for Airports


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Play this while listening RainyMood.com


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy McKee has lot of relaxing stuff. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Jose (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant post links yet (only have 4 posts out of 10)

so search on you tube for "Hasta Siempre"

Passionate cunnilingus + this song = an unforgettable night


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

exogenesis symphony by Muse


----------



## SecondSkin (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Songs by Sade Adu.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Lights Out Asia - Currents Meet The Tide

Lights Out Asia - Except Europa

Lights Out Asia - Attempt No Landings There


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Arvo Part - "Spiegel im Spiegel'‬‎


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Lorena McKennitt - The Mystics Dream

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings

Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Arrg I tried to find a clip of the "relax song" in Zoolander. Fail.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Brian Eno!

or

Erik Satie!

Both pioneers of 'ambient,' both perfect.


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Acid Jazz!






Works for me. I can't stand anything that's actually slow and atmospheric though mind you.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## mistersir (Aug 18, 2010)

I love listening to anything by Enigma to relax to.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

Ayumi Hamasaki - NEXT LEVEL
Ayumi Hamasaki - HANABI ~episode II~

KOKIA - Love Is Us, Love Is Earth

Namie Amuro - Get Myself Back

alan - Natsukashii Mirai ~Longing Futute~


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

💗


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

^ oh, Sade was one of my very first CDs that I choose knowing what was on it, long since I listened now, it is very relaxing.


right now I listen to this song, that is also relaxing, but in a different mood, a bit melancholy:





I have little list with lullabies, this is the last song I added there:





this is a bit sad, but relaxing:





this lullaby is very pretty:


----------

